# so... where is my mouse...

## neofeed

wow, i got gentoo installed.

and now my mouse is away.

no, it's no stupid newbee error.

kernel is configured right.

cat /dev/(psaux,mouse,misc/psaux,... ) while moving

the mouse doesn't return anything.

it's a ps/2 mouse.

( and it works in debian ( wich is installed parrallel ) ).

i'm using the xfs-sources ( 2.4.19-xfs ) , the same i use in debian.

so anyone got a clue?

regards

- neofeed -

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Is it in X or gpm or what? If X, try installing gpm and see if you get contact there.

/Roger

----------

## neofeed

you expect me to lought, don't you?

what i was telling was: not even the input interface ( from kerenl though devfs ) does tell me anything. just like the mouse ain't connected.

nighter does that have to do anything with x or GPM.

( nor do i have any of them installed. )

it's just like the kernel is broke, wich i barly suggest since it's as i said the sources-xfs ( vanilla + xfs ) ...

so for constructive help...

...please reply

regards

- neofeed -

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Excuse me ..

Perhaps a nicer tone will help ya a bit on the way...

/Roger

----------

## Decibels

Few questions:

1) Is PSMOUSE compiled in the kernel or as module in (Character devices/Mice/(PS/2 Mouse)? If module, does it show up when you do lsmod?

2) When you do tail -f /var/log/messages does it show the mouse being connected and unconnected? This depends on your logging system though.

3) I assume that /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is configured correctly. I still use the same XF86Config that I used in Debian. I just copied it over.

I use a usb mouse though, so hope this helped?

----------

## rommel

yeah why dont you post your XFConfig...just the relavent parts for the mouse...also you might post more specific info on the manufacturer although its most likely a mistake in your xfconfig

----------

## rac

What is "lought"?  Well, whatever it is, I hope it doesn't hurt.  Is there an entry in /proc/interrupts for your mouse?

----------

## gwydion

 *Quote:*   

> 2) When you do tail -f /var/log/messages does it show the mouse being connected and unconnected? This depends on your logging system though.

 

also, dmesg output with the mouse might be helpful here... or am I proving myself a newb, and is that already in /var/log/messages?   :Smile: 

gwyd

----------

## Target

I've got the same problem. Just upgraded to linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10 and my /dev/misc/psaux device went away. Its entry is even missing from /proc/interrupts

My .config in the kernel source directory is set to build ps/2 mouse support right into the kernel, just like I always do. Only this time, it didn't do what it was told...  When I booted into my new kernel, the psaux device was gone. Definitely an issue with this specific kernel. I was using r9 just fine yesterday.

Everything else seems to be running like always.

Update: I tried setting the config to build mouse support as a module, but again it didn't do as it was told.

Looks like Brandon and Rodney broke ps/2 mouse support. Probably just mangled a couple #ifdefs like rank amateurs.  :Wink: 

2nd Update: Err... okay, psaux.c is actually completely missing from the r10 source tree, as well as 2.4.20 vanilla. When'd that happen?

The only .c files remaining having to do with ps2 mice are arm-specific (ACORN) or for an HP RISC workstation.  :Shocked: 

If hp_psaux.c is supposed to be doing double-duty now, it's still not building.

----------

## ergodic

Did anyone solved this ?

I am having the same problem (Gentoo 1.4rc2)

No entry in proc, no file /dev/misc/psaux

Help anyone ?

----------

## TheGaff

Im having the same problem... What happend?

----------

## BlackBart

make sure to compile HID (human interface device) into the kernel

----------

## ergodic

I added it and it solves nothing. I thought it was only for USB mice...

Should I just reinstall an older version ? ? ?

----------

## BlackBart

 *ergodic wrote:*   

> I added it and it solves nothing. I thought it was only for USB mice...
> 
> Should I just reinstall an older version ? ? ?

 

sorry, that was someone else that said they had a usb mouse. Double check and make sure that you have ps/2 support compiled in. (it may be under multiple categories, i don't remember.)

----------

